# Rheinzander futsch



## Gummifischel (5. November 2014)

Hola Zammen....

  Ich fall direkt mal mit der Tür ins Haus.. "Meine" Zander sind futsch.

  Ok zur Erklärung.
  Ich befische den Rhein zwischen Köln und Düsseldorf beidseitig. Und zwar zu 80% Gummi 10% Wobbel und 10% Spin.
  Bis Mitte Mai war die Welt noch in Ordnung, dann begann ein signifkanter Einbruch meiner Fänge. Als Referenz nehme 
  ich mal die Jahre 2010 bis 2013.In diesen Jahren waren die Fänge über alle Monate recht gleichmäßig verteilt und endeten 
  mit Stückzahlen Zwischen 103 und 145 St.
  Zum Vergleich .. ich denke das ich 2014 mit so ca. 45 Zander beenden werde.
  Was verwunderlich ist, das die "Beifänge" Hecht, Barsch, Rapfen usw. sich zu den Vorjahren so gut wie nicht verändert
  haben.

  Jetzt meine Frage an euch.. Ist bei euch ähnliches passiert.. Wenn gibts Rückschlüsse?

  Wie schauts bei den toten Köderfischen aus .. läufts wie immer ? 

  Bis denne ... Das Gummifischel#h#h#h


----------



## yukonjack (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Ich wäre an meinem Gewässer mit 2-3 Zandern im Jahr schon sehr zufrieden.


----------



## stroker (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Hallo !


Vielleicht angelst Du am Zander vorbei !?
Soll heissen, vielleicht hat sich das Beuteschema geändert !


MfG Michael


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Der Angeldruck an den bekannten und viel "beworbenen" Flüssen hat enorm zugenommen. Vor allem was die Faulenzer angeht, ist die Zahl stark gestiegen würde ich meinen. Hat auch an der Elbe eine merkliche Auswirkungen wie ich finde.


----------



## u-see fischer (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



stroker schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> 
> Vielleicht angelst Du am Zander vorbei !?
> ...





Aalredl schrieb:


> Der Angeldruck an den bekannten und viel "beworbenen" Flüssen hat enorm zugenommen. Vor allem was die Faulenzer angeht, ist die Zahl stark gestiegen würde ich meinen. Hat auch an der Elbe eine merkliche Auswirkungen wie ich finde.



Innerhalb von einem Jahr? #c

Zwischen 2010 und 2013 hat der TE ja doch jeweils mehr als 100 Zander/Jahr gefangen.

Da ich im besagten Gebiet als Außendienster täglich unterwegs bin, kann ich keine signifikate Zunahme von Anglern, speziel "Faulenzer" feststellen. Im Gegenteil, an manchen Stellen sitzen auffällig weniger Ansitzangler.


----------



## Fr33 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Just my 2 Cents:

 Der Rhein wird jedes Jahr klarer.... Futter in Form von Grundeln gibt's on Mass.

 Dazu hat sich das Bild der Angler verändert - früher haste noch regelmäßig Feederangler usw. gesehen.

 Heute läuft gefühlt jeder 2. mit ner kompletten Spinnfisch-Ausrüstung und vornehmlich auf Zander abgestimmt am Rhein rum. Und das in Hessen, NRW und RLP.... 

 Gerade was Raubfisch angeht habe ich auch das Gefühl in den letzten 2 Jahren stark gestiegen. Wer kann weicht auf ein Boot aus....

 Und solange einer der beliebtesten Küchenfische ab Maß eig immer eins auf die Mütze bekommt muss man sich nicht wundern, dass weniger gefangen wird.

 Wobei m.M. gerade das klarere Wasser etc. dem Nachwuchs Probleme bereitet....

 In Hessen sind vorallem die Hechte stark am kommen.... Spinnfischen ohne Stahlvorfach bei uns gar nicht mehr denkbar! Auf 1 Zander kommen meist x Hechte...


----------



## kernell32 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Ich hab ähnliche Erfahrungen hier am Oberrhein, mal abgesehen davon dass Zander hier insgesamt seltener sind als bei euch, habe ich letzten Herbst und bis diesen Mai regelmässig gute Zander gefangen, dann seit Juni plötzlich nüscht, nada, nickesse, die Zander sind weg.
Ursachen!?
Die EDF hat wie es mir scheint den Schwellbetrieb intensiviert, das heisst ab dem späten Vormittag sinkt der Rheinpegel hier bis zum Abend um mindestens nen halben Meter um nachts wieder anzusteigen, ausserdem ist das Wasser hier so klar wie in der Karibik.
Hechte vom Ufer aus an einem normalen angelnachmittag 5-8 stück, Zander keine.
Allerdings wirds auch jetzt erst Herbst, ich hab noch Hoffnung.


----------



## kernell32 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Nachtrag! Was fr33 zu den Futterfischen schreibt seh ich auch hier, Grundeln und Lauben in riesigen Mengen, kann also auch sein dass die Zettis vollgefressen auf dem Sofa liegen.
Erhöhten Angeldruck seh ich an meinen (geheimen) Zander-Plätzen allerdings nicht


----------



## kernell32 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Ich hab ähnliche Erfahrungen hier am Oberrhein, mal abgesehen davon dass Zander hier insgesamt seltener sind als bei euch, habe ich letzten Herbst und bis diesen Mai regelmässig gute Zander gefangen, dann seit Juni plötzlich nüscht, nada, nickesse, die Zander sind weg.
> Ursachen!?
> Die EDF hat wie es mir scheint den Schwellbetrieb intensiviert, das heisst ab dem späten Vormittag sinkt der Rheinpegel hier bis zum Abend um mindestens nen halben Meter um nachts wieder anzusteigen, ausserdem ist das Wasser hier so klar wie in der Karibik.
> Hechte vom Ufer aus an einem normalen angelnachmittag 5-8 stück, Zander keine.
> Allerdings wirds auch jetzt erst Herbst, ich hab noch Hoffnung.


Korrektur Mai is ja noch Schonzeit, im Juni hab ich noch 3-4 gute gefangen aber ab ende juni nix mehr.


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich wäre an meinem Gewässer mit 2-3 Zandern im Jahr schon sehr zufrieden.



Willkommen im Club, hab dieses Jahr auch nur 2 gefangen :m


----------



## stroker (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Hallo !

Das ist das Zauberwort '' Grundeln'' ich würde mal einen Versuch
mit einem  Grundelngummi oder Drakivic System mit Grundel machen.
z,B. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294230


MfG Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

oder gleich mit Natur versuchen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294038


----------



## kernell32 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Ja ich denke es lohnt sich das etwas ausgiebiger zu praktizieren.


----------



## Gummifischel (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Danke für die Resonanz.
Also mit Angeldruck auf den Fangplätzen komme ich eigentlich klar. Es gibt schon 1-2 Spots die ich komplett aus dem Programm genommen habe. wegen Extrem druck.
Die Grundel stört mich auch nit wirklich. Ich vermute das es ein bissel mit dem Wasserstand zwischen Mitte Mai und fast September - Oktober zusammenhängt. Dieses Jahr ist "denke ich" sehr viel Brut abgewachsen. Der Wasserstand hat Sträucher und Büsche fast 4 Monate unter Wasser gehalten . (Subjektive) Die Brut konnte prima abwachsen. Nur so langsam sollte sich das auch mal relativieren. Tip mit dem Drop Shot--> Ist fester bestandteil meines Angelns.


----------



## kernell32 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Bei uns gibts für Zander leider fast nur die Strömungskante, da ists mit dropshot nicht so einfach, drachkovitch und tirette schon eher. Ich werde es definitiv öfters mal versuchen da gufis momemtan nichts bringen.


----------



## Pippa (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

..........


----------



## LdaRookie (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Kann ich aus der Gegend Duisburg bis holländische Grenze auch nicht bestätigen. Fänge sind o.k. (und ich bin alles andere als ein Profi)
Hatte das irgendwo in nem anderen Thread auch schon mal geschrieben:
Was ich so wahrnehme war dieses Jahr ein extrem gutes für Brutfische. Da hat teilweise das Wasser richtig gebrodelt an manchen Stellen. 

Ach ja und zumindest in meiner Wahrnehmung möglichst wenig Aktion... Also wirklich eher langsam führen und No-action shads. Ich glaub auf gejiggt und/oder Action-Shad hatte ich persönlich dieses Jahr nach Mai gar keinen mehr... Aber kann auch Zufall sein natürlich...

Ansonsten mal abwarten bis es ein bisschen kälter wird und sich die Brutfische verziehen, dann sollte doch eigentlich auch nochmal mehr gehen...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Glaub mir, die sind noch da... Die liegen nur Fett gefressen rum und verdauen.

Bei mir im Bekanntenkreis wurde dieses Jahr zwar weniger, dafür aber deutlich schwerere Fische gefangen. 
An einem Spot vom Boot aus bei drei kurzen Ausfahrten 9 Fische, davon 6 ü70 und alle zu Dämmerungsbegin bzw. kurz nach dem dunkel werden.

Alle auf Wobbler & beim schleppen mit 3-4km/h in ca. 1-1,5m Tiefe - entweder mit weißen Rappalla`s oder Courrent Master in FT oder Chatreuse.

Wir hatten dieses Jahr (neben den Grundeln) auch extrem viele Rotaugen und Lauben, da ändert sich mal schnell das Fressverhalten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Gummifischel schrieb:


> Hola Zammen....
> 
> *Ich fall direkt mal mit der Tür ins Haus.. "Meine" Zander sind futsch.*
> 
> ...




Moin,

ersteinmal mein Hinweis zu den in NRW gültigen Schonzeiten.

Dann noch der Hinweis, dass man nicht unbedingt dreistellig fangen muss, um ein zufriedener Angler zu sein.

Jetzt konkret zur Fangmöglichkeit - siehe asphaltmonsters Beitrag.

Ansonsten ist der angeldruck auf den Zander natürlich enorm und es sind durchaus Schneidertage zu erwarten, wenn man nicht gerade auf den Zandernachwuchs "pimpelt" |supergri

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg - oder sieh es einfach so, dass der Erfolg beim Zanderangeln Schwankungen ausgesetzt ist und man gut daran tut, sich in Bescheidenheit zu üben.

Tip zum Schluss: zieh´ nach Hamburg |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Gummifischel schrieb:


> Bis Mitte Mai war die Welt noch in Ordnung, dann begann ein signifkanter Einbruch meiner Fänge.





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> ersteinmal mein Hinweis zu den in NRW gültigen Schonzeiten.



Hatte ich garnicht so registriert... Dann dürfte, im überspitzen Sinne alles erklärt sein - wenn ich während der Schonzeit mit Spitzfindigkeiten diese aushebele und so viele Zander von den Nestern runter fange - dann ist klar das die das Weite suchen und kein Nachwuchs da ist.
Selbst wenn ich die Fische zurücksetze - die kehren nicht wieder zu ihrem Nest zurück.

Das erklärt Wiederum auch die guten Fänge bei uns mit dem Boot: die Fische flüchten vor der Befischungsdruck, mit dem Boot kann man Stellen anfahren die man Fußläufig nicht erreicht.


----------



## hanzz (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



LdaRookie schrieb:


> Kann ich aus der Gegend Duisburg bis holländische Grenze auch nicht bestätigen. Fänge sind o.k. (und ich bin alles andere als ein Profi)
> Hatte das irgendwo in nem anderen Thread auch schon mal geschrieben:
> Was ich so wahrnehme war dieses Jahr ein extrem gutes für Brutfische. Da hat teilweise das Wasser richtig gebrodelt an manchen Stellen.
> 
> ...



Das ist auch meine Wahrnehmung.
Viel Brut und fast immer Fischkontakt.

Dieses Jahr war mein bestes Jahr am Rhein. Hab nicht gezählt, aber auf 30-40 Fische komme ich. Das fangen andere an 3-4 Wochenenden, aber daran sollte man nicht messen, es wird immer jemanden geben, der mehr fängt.

Waren zwar auch viele Nachwuchszander dabei, aber das zeigt mir, dass der Zander sich gut fortpflanzt.
Durchschnitt lag wie im Jahr zuvor bei 50-60cm, aber es gab auch einen 70er, sowie noch größere, die ich verloren hab.
Weder kleine Fische, noch verlorene stören mich, denn es zeigt mir, dass Fisch da ist und ich nicht alles falsch mach, ausser manchmal zu lasch anzuschlagen, aber auch das krieg ich noch hin [emoji4] 

Es gab meinen ersten Rheinhecht und mit 37 und 40 sogar zwei ordentliche Barsche, Aalande und Rapfen waren auch einige dabei.

Also Zander und anderer Fisch ist reichlich da und das Jahr zählt ja noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## kernell32 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Wie territorial sind Zander denn eigentlich? Bei uns auf der französischen Seite ist von Feb. Bis 31. Mai absolutes Raubfischverbot (kukö und köfi), in Deutschland nur bis 15. Mai normale Schonzeit, also Kukö erlaubt.
Ich fische bis 15. Mai nur mit Wurm auf Barsch Friedfisch und Wels.
Aber selbst wenn die Zander "vertrieben" sind kann es sein dass an einer Stelle 2km weiter auch keiner mehr ans Band geht obwohl die Stelle unbekannt und wenig befischt ist und vor allem den ganzen Sommer lang?
Ich denke nein, am plausibelsten erscheint mir die Erklärung mit dem Narungs-Überangebot.


----------



## kernell32 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



hanzz schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es gab meinen ersten Rheinhecht und mit 37 und 40 sogar zwei ordentliche Barsche, Aalande und Rapfen waren auch einige dabei.
> 
> Also Zander und anderer Fisch ist reichlich da und das Jahr zählt ja noch ein paar Tage.



Da siehst du den Unterschied, ich hab dieses Jahr an die 30 Hechte nur im Rhein am Band gehabt, Zander dafür nur 4 alle innerhalb von 2 Tagen Anfang Juni danach nix mehr.
Ich nehm an bei euch ist das Wasser recht trüb oder?


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Finde ich wirklich interessant dass nur ein "paar" KM Flussabwärts noch solche Zanderfänge drinnen sind....


In Hessen hatten wir dieses Jahr auch viel Brut. Lauben, Rotaugen usw....


Barsche und Hechte scheinen gut zu gehen. Rapfen sind wohl etwas weniger geworden - dafür dann gleich immer richtige Brummer! Von zanderfängen und vorallem regelmäßig und in den Stückzahlen wie ihr die da habt, sind wir meilenweit weg!


ich hatte dieses Jahr am Rhein bisher 0 Zander!


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



kernell32 schrieb:


> *Wie territorial sind Zander denn eigentlich?*
> *Ich denke nein, am plausibelsten erscheint mir die Erklärung mit dem Narungs-Überangebot*.



Moin,

jedenfalls nicht so standorttreu wie Hechte !

Nahrungsangebot war "früher" extrem hoch im Rhein - da sah´ man Laubenschwärme von z.t. hunderten/tausenden Exemplaren.

Zanderfänge waren extrem gut.

aber ich möchte asphaltmonster nicht ins Wort fallen - die Grundel ist natürlich noch eine andere Hausnummer.

Die muss der Zander ja nur noch einsammeln...

R.S.


----------



## kernell32 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Finde ich wirklich interessant dass nur ein "paar" KM Flussabwärts noch solche Zanderfänge drinnen sind....
> 
> 
> In Hessen hatten wir dieses Jahr auch viel Brut. Lauben, Rotaugen usw....
> ...



Siehste je weiter den Rhein hoch desto weniger Zander, wie ist das Wasser bei euch? Sichttiefe hier 2-4 Meter #q


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Hatte ich garnicht so registriert... Dann dürfte, im überspitzen Sinne alles erklärt sein - wenn ich während der Schonzeit mit Spitzfindigkeiten diese aushebele und so viele Zander von den Nestern runter fange - dann ist klar das die das Weite suchen und kein Nachwuchs da ist.
> Selbst wenn ich die Fische zurücksetze - die kehren nicht wieder zu ihrem Nest zurück.
> 
> Das erklärt Wiederum auch die guten Fänge bei uns mit dem Boot: die Fische flüchten vor der Befischungsdruck, mit dem Boot kann man Stellen anfahren die man Fußläufig nicht erreicht.





Erstens das und zweitens gekoppelt mit der Tatsache, dass Grundeln bspw. Laichräuber sind.

Wenn man die Nestpflege stört ( grundlos, da man den Fisch ohnehin nicht verwerten darf ), liegen die Eier schutzlos auf dem Präsentierteller.

...und massenhaft Grundeln haben eben massenhaft Hunger.

egal, wie man sich anglerisch entscheidet - Nachdenken schadet wenig.

R.S.


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Siehste je weiter den Rhein hoch desto weniger Zander, wie ist das Wasser bei euch? Sichttiefe hier 2-4 Meter #q





In der Regel haben wir eine Sichttiefe von geschätzen 1-2m.
Kann mich aber noch an Zeiten erinnern, da war alles ab 50-70cm Sichttiefe als KLAR zu bezeichnen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> aber ich möchte asphaltmonster nicht ins Wort fallen - die Grundel ist natürlich noch eine andere Hausnummer.
> 
> Die muss der Zander ja nur noch einsammeln...
> 
> R.S.



Machste nicht...

Paradoxerweise gibt es hier ein paar Stellen wo man kaum Grundeln fängt. Da scheppert es halt auf die von mir angeführten Köder. 
An anderen Stellen 5km weiter gewinnst du mit den Dingern keinen Blumenpott, da geht nur (ein) Naturköder: Grundel.


----------



## Trollwut (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oder gleich mit Natur versuchen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294038




Da hat wohl einer Gefallen gefunden


----------



## feko (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> jedenfalls nicht so standorttreu wie Hechte !
> 
> ...



Ich denke da liegst du nicht ganz richtig,die Grundeln sind für Zander schwerer zu erwischen als man denkt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



feko schrieb:


> Ich denke da liegst du nicht ganz richtig,die Grundeln sind für Zander schwerer zu erwischen als man denkt.



Gut möglich,

allerdings beobachte ich die letzten Jahre einen ernormen Anstieg des Gewichtes bei manchen gefangenen Zandern.

Es gingen Fische ans Band mit extremen "Stiernacken" - super fett und oft voll mit Grundel

Das die Zander seit geraumer Zeit "schwergewichtiger" werden, fällt auch Anderen auf.

Die rheinzander zur Laubenschwemme vor 20+ Jahren waren deutlich schlanker.

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Hab zwar keinen Vergleich zu den Fischen von vor 10-20 Jahren, aber kann auch sagen, dass die meisten bei mir richtige Pakete waren.


----------



## Surf (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Komisch bei mir werden sie seit 2 Jahren nicht weniger, sondern immer kleiner! Alles zwischen 50, 60cm aber kein Zentimeter mehr...richtige Brecher hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Polarfuchs (7. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Wo steht im Eingangsthread was von einer mutwilligen Aushebelung der Zanderschonzeit????#c
Es gibt in NRW keine Frühjahrsschonzeit....
Also sind das mit Verlaub pure Mutmaßungen!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Surf schrieb:


> Komisch bei mir werden sie seit 2 Jahren nicht weniger, sondern immer kleiner! Alles zwischen 50, 60cm aber kein Zentimeter mehr...richtige Brecher hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.



Moin,

hierfür kommen m.M. nach folgende Sachen in Betracht :

1. Angeldruck
2. guter Nachwuchs.

Wo viel geangelt wird, wird auch jeder Fisch , der gut Maß hat, mitgenommen.
Große brauchen aber Zeit zum abwachsen.

Oder der Zander pflanzt sich gut fort und es ist eine größere Menge von kleineren Fischen da.

Könnte ich gut mit leben - einen Zander von 50-60cm. würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als "klein" bezeichen - 60er sind schon gute Fische!

Kleine Zander liegen m.M. nach etwa bei 35-45cm.
Diese haben dann auch def. noch nicht abgelaicht.

50-60er aber schon - und darauf kommt es an.

Wir müssten mal beim entsprechenden Angeldruck bescheidener werden - der Fang eines 50+Zanders in unserem Rheinabschnitt ist für mich jedenfalls schon ein schönes Erlebnis !

Verwechsel mal nicht Rhein und Elbe |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Was sich nicht abstreiten lässt ist die tatsache, dass WENN man mal nen Zander erwischt, die Kerlchen mit den Hungerhaken von damals wenig gemeinsam haben. Relativ bullig und meist auch gut genährt...


----------



## Gummifischel (7. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Finde es schade das man mir hier gezieltes Zander fischen in der  Schonzeit unterstellt. April und Mai sind bei mir ganz im Zeichen von  Barschen.. Leider hängen sich immer wieder auch Zander an die Spinner..  besonders da ich auf Barsch immer tief Spinne ( Mein Angelhändler freut  sich ).
Also nochmal April-Mai Aland Döbel Barsch.. wobei die beiden ersten nicht wirklich dabei sind.
Naja was meine Zanderlein angeht setz ich jetzt auf Dezember - Januar.. hoffe die Grundeln machen dann HAIA


----------



## BERND2000 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Was sich nicht abstreiten lässt ist die tatsache, dass WENN man mal nen Zander erwischt, die Kerlchen mit den Hungerhaken von damals wenig gemeinsam haben. Relativ bullig und meist auch gut genährt...



 Besser genährt, die Fragestellung ob es weniger wurden aber auch die Feststellung das sie meist nicht sehr Groß sind, kann aber auch auf eine hohe Entnahme hinweisen. 

 Grundeln hin oder her, ein Raubfischbestand passt sich den Futterfischangebot an und wenn die Grundeln nicht mehr im Bestand weiter explodieren, sollten auch die Räubern  noch Hunger kennen.
 Schätze Ihr seit zu erfolgreich.
50 - über 100 Zander je Angler sind verflucht viel, aber erst das Gesamtergebnis aller Angler taugt zu einer Aussage.


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Ich hab dieses Jahr 1 Zander gefangen.... und der schwimmt wieder da nur 40cm groß....

 War persönlich mein schlechtestes Jahr am Rhein... habe auch fast keine Bisse....


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> *Schätze Ihr seit zu erfolgreich.
> 50 - über 100 Zander je Angler sind verflucht viel, aber erst das Gesamtergebnis aller Angler taugt zu einer Aussage.*



Moin,

also ich kann Dir allein für den kölner Abschnitt schon 6 - 7 Experten nennen, die fast ausschliesslich auf Zander fischen und die höchsten Fangmengen anstreben, die zu fangen sind.

"Schon 7 Experten" soll heißen, die ich *persönlich* kenne.

Und da ich sowohl anglerisch als auch von der Angelzeit und der Szene - Kennung weiß Gott nicht das Maß der Dinge bin,

dürften da noch reichlich zusammenkommen.

Wenn man bspw. die Anzahl von 50-100 Fischen zugrundelegt, stellt sich mir die rein rationale Frage nach der Verwertung des Fanges zum Eigenbedarf.

Oder die Frage nach der Mortalität/Verangelung beim Zurücksetzen des x-ten Fisches.

Waidgerechtigkeit/Moral lasse ich mal ganz außen vor...

Später dann zu jammern, dass man "nur" noch 50 (Edel) Fische gefangen hat, lässt mich schon ein wenig ins Grübeln kommen.

Auch , wenn man Barsch angelt und in der Schonzeit ständig Zander "beharkt" bzw. hakt, hat man m.M. nach noch dazuzulernen...

Vielleicht sollte man sich dankbarer , bescheidener und zufriedener fühlen , überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu haben, "um die Ecke" solch tolle Fische beangeln zu können...

Leistungen, zähl und messbares vorzuweisen mag ich nicht wirklich - ist aber nur meine Einstellung .

Grundsätzlich zählt für mich die Ansicht, dass, wenn man sich in der Natur bewegt und auf wilde Bestände angelt, der "alles was geht" Faktor für mich nie in frage kommen wird.

Aber ich schweife ab.

R.S.


----------



## Polarfuchs (8. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Also doch mal wieder Angeln nur für den Kochtopf oda wie? !!?!


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Also doch mal wieder Angeln nur für den Kochtopf oda wie? !!?!



Warum sind denn die Rheinzander "futsch" ? 

Mein letzter Beitrag (Meinungsäußerung) war verständlich genug.

R.S.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also ich kann Dir allein für den kölner Abschnitt schon 6 - 7 Experten nennen, die fast ausschliesslich auf Zander fischen und die höchsten Fangmengen anstreben, die zu fangen sind.
> 
> ...



#6 Top Posting!
Aber manche lernen es nie. Und wenn dann ein Gewässer nicht "mehr genug" her gibt, wird zum nächsten weitergezogen, um sich weiterhin autoerotisch betätigen zu können. Ich selbst kenne ein Gewässer, das sich mittlerweile LANGSAM von dem Wahnsinn erholt.


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Was Ich aus Deinem Posting lese sind grob gesagt die Aussagen, daß es deiner Meinung verwerflich ist viele Zander zu fangen..- es gibt halt nunmal Leute die mehr fangen als andere! 
Sollen die jetzt weniger angeln gehen, ohne Haken fischen oder eben halt nur für den Kochtopf. (Hätte den Gedanken eben vielleicht deutlicher ausführen sollen)
Desweiteren deutest Du schon wieder an, daß die Menschen die in der Zanderschonzeit auf Barsch angeln ja doch nur auf Zander aus sind ("beharken")....
Dann bitte ich aber auch drum aus vorauseilendem Gehorsam aber auch in der Stadt nur noch mit 30 zu fahren....- hier geht es schließlich um Menschen- und nicht "nur" um ein Tierleben! 
Ich angel in der Schonzeit gerne so gezielt wie möglich auf Barsche....- wenn dann mal ein Zetti dazwischen haut- so ists Leben! 
Und wenn mir dann mal soweit sind, daß wir nicht mehr Spinnen dürfen während irgendetwas Schonzeit hat was so aus versehen gehakt werden könnte, Hmmmmm, dann such ich mir am besten mal fix n neues Hobby#6
.....weil da bleibt dann nähmlich nicht mehr viel übrig!! Und ach ja, für mich sind alle Fische gleichwertig, daher fände ich es dann auch nur fair wenn man das so handhaben würde!  Wenn schon, denn schon...:m
Was denn Rest angeht gehen wir sogar ziemlich dacor....- aber dieser Trara und die permanenten Unterstellungen wegen Barschangeln in der heiligen Zanderschonzeit geht mir mitunter etwas gegen den Strich. ...

So long....


----------



## Sneep (9. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Hallo,

auch wenn das hier einigen gegen den Strich  geht.

Gerade der Zander ist durch sein Laichverhalten in der Schonzeit sehr gefährdet. Der Milchner bewacht das Gelege und greift alles an, was irgendwie der Brut zu nahe kommt.
Leider auch Wobbler und Gummifische. 

Selbst wenn der Milchner zurückgesetzt wird, haben bis dahin die Grundeln mit dem Gelege schon ordentlich aufgeräumt. 
Es ist auch kein Geheimnis, dass einige "Sportfreunde" die Männchen ganz gezielt befischen.

Das habe ich mehrfach an Baggerseen beobachten können, wo die ausgelegten Zandernester den Anglern bekannt waren und  gezielt beangelt wurden. Wer sich am Rhein ein wenig auskennt, weiß auch wo Nester sind.

Wer mit seinen Zanderfängen nicht zufrieden ist, sollte es im Sommer in der Nacht mit Schwimmwobler auf flachen Kiesufern versuchen. 

SneEp


----------



## Polarfuchs (10. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Jo, das waren jetzt echt neue Infos!!:m

Im Umkehrschluß kann man daraus aber auch ableiten, daß wenn man sich ein bisserl auskennt, man auch gut "um die Nester drumrumangeln" kann...
Desweiteren kann man auch durch Beobachtungen relativ genau herausfinden wenn nun wirklich gelaicht wird...
Die lieben Fischlis halten sich nämlich leider nicht immer an den behördlich vorgegebenen Zeitrahmen. So war es bei uns dieses Jahr schon locker ne Woche vor der Schonzeit, daß man das gezielte Angeln auf Zander einstellen sollte.

und @ Sneep: Wenn Du sowas beobachtet hast ist das mit Verlaub auch ne beschi$$ene Aktion, mir geht es nur darum, daß hier immer direkt der Verdacht geäußert wird, daß jemand der im Mai nen Zetti hakt wohl ja mal wieder "die Zanderschonzeit aushebeln" will....


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> ,* mir geht es nur darum, daß hier immer direkt der Verdacht geäußert wird, daß jemand der im Mai nen Zetti hakt wohl ja mal wieder "die Zanderschonzeit aushebeln" will...*.



Nö,

Dir geht es ganz woandes drum.

Aushebeln oder nicht spielt gar keine Rolle - selbst wer die Zander "schonen" will aber den Beifang nunmal hat, der Macht Irgendwas grundlegend falsch.

Da braucht man sich nur an die eigene Nase fassen, wenn das passiert.
Gerade im hinblick auf SCHONEN und GRUNDELN macht das Verhalten der "Beifänger" überhaupt keinen Sinn.

Man hat sein Verhalten so anzupassen, dass es passt .

Schonzeiten stehen auf der Rheinkarte.

R.S.


----------



## Polarfuchs (10. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Äääääääh, wodrum geht  es mir denn?
Wäre echt voll zuvorkommend wenn mich da endlich irgendjemand mal aufklären könnte. ...#c

Ach Nachtrag:
Und deinen Ausführungen entnehme ich also, daß man siich schön an  das Datum auf dem Schein halten soll und vor der Schonzeit ruhig weiterangeln soll, wenn die Lieben mit Laichen schon begonnekn haben, oder war schon wieder so  unklar was ich meinte....?


----------



## siloaffe (10. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nö,
> 
> Dir geht es ganz woandes drum.
> 
> ...




Der war gut:q:q:q:q:q

Auf unserer Rheinsterecke gibts kaum nen Kilometer wo im Laufe des Lahres kein Lachs oder Mefo ans Band geht dann passen wir uns jetzt an, stellen nen Eimer vor den Sessel und angeln nur noch darin oder was??? 


Die RFG ist Bewirtschafter, sie hat kein KuKöverbot festgelegt oder extra Schonbezirk wäherend der Zanderlaischzeit festgelegt. Was gibts dann bitte hier für ne Scheinheilige Schrottdiskusion. 

Das ist doch absoluter Schwachsinn! 
Wer nen geschohnten Fisch fängt setzte ihn zurück und feddisch. Beim Zander liegt das Nest dann frei aber das ist nicht schlimm, wenns schlimm wäre gäbe es ne andere Regelung von Seiten der RFG. 

Wer denkt er sei ein besserer Mensch der kann sich ja selbst ein KuKöverbot auferlegen, die Betonung liegt jedoch auf"sich elbst". 

Sei ein noch besserer Mensch und lass die, welche sich konform der Regelung verhalten in Ruhe. Solte jemand gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen kanst du gerne den Denunzianten machen......


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

#6#6#6


----------



## Aurikus (10. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen, was der Polarfuchs sagen will!?

Meine Güte..........

In der Zanderschonzeit wird in NRW auf Barsch geangelt und es gingen Zander ans Band. Passiert nun mal.

Ist es verboten?
 Nöööhöoööö.......... 

Gibt es viel schlimmeres für den Bestand? 
Ja, gibt es......

Kann man an Nestern vorbei angeln? 
Ja natürlich, daß ist überhaupt kein Problem........

Muss jeder gefangene Zander ein Milchner sein, der auch wirklich sein Nest bewacht? 
Nein, ganz im Gegenteil, es gibt auch noch zu kleine Männlein und glücklicherweise auch Muttis, die sich ausnahmsweise mal rar machen, wenn es um die "Kinderpflege" geht..........



Rumheulen, wenn man in der Schonzeit vom Zander in NRW auf Barsch fischt und die wirklichen Probleme ausser Acht lassen.....Prima!!


Ob es sein muss, steht hier überhaupt nicht zur Debatte. Ob man es gutheißen muss, ebenfalls nicht. Es ist erlaubt und damit basta. 

Die Frage des TE lautet, ob es normal ist, das DERZEIT nicht wirklich viele Zander ans Band gehen. Das liegt bestimmt nicht daran, dass etwaige Angler in der Zanderschonzeit auf Barsch angeln.
Eine gezielte Zanderpirsch in der Schonzeit wäre natürlich extrem daneben, aber es einem einfach zu unterstellen ist nicht wirklich besser!!!!!


----------



## barschzanker (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Ich löse das problem immer so:in der zanderschonzeit fische ich max.3inch köder.da gegen dann eh nur untermassige zettis drauf und die laichen ja noch nicht! Also sind die laichnester geschont und ich kann guten gewissens auf barben angeln.hab in ner angelzeitung gelesen,dass man die auch gut mit kleinen gufis fangen kann.ich finds super!


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> #6 Top Posting!
> *Aber manche lernen es nie.* Und wenn dann ein Gewässer nicht "mehr genug" her gibt, wird zum nächsten weitergezogen, um sich weiterhin autoerotisch betätigen zu können. Ich selbst kenne ein Gewässer, das sich mittlerweile LANGSAM von dem Wahnsinn erholt.



Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen:

diese Leute interessiert es schlichtweg gar nicht : fangen steht auf dem Zettel und sonst sehr wenig.

Es gibt nunmal Angler, die sich verantwortungsbewußt verhalten und auch Zusammenhänge verstehen.

Und dann gibt es noch die "Spielfraktion" , die mit Fangzahlen hofieren geht.

Vernunft kann und will man Keinem aufzwingen - die kommt irgendwann (hoffentlich) von alleine - oder strengere Bestimmungen (können) folgen.

So passiert in einem Hafengebiet, das -nach entsprechenden Internet "Auftritten" in weiten Teilen zum Angeln gesperrt wurde.

Gut finde ich das Verhalten Einiger nicht - aber man kann es auch nicht ändern, nur mal darauf hinweisen.

Bequem ist das nat. nicht - das gebe ich gerne zu. |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Wow....|kopfkrat

Also, Du hast mir ja leider immer noch nicht verraten was ich bezwecke...- Schade!!

Desweiteren finde ich es echt schon faszinierend, wie Du nach wenigen Sätzen über jemand als Angler urteilen kannst!!

Hättest Du meine Zeilen mal richtig gelesen, würdest Du wissen, daß ich mir sehr, sehr viel Gedanken über die Auswirkungen meines Angelns mache, über ethische Hintergründe und den Sinn oder Unsinn dieverser Regeln.

Wenn ich sage, man sollte auch dann nicht mehr auf Zander angeln wenn die schon im Laichgeschäfft sind auch wenn die Schonzeit noch nicht angefangen hat konterst  Du:" Die Schonzeiten stehen auf dem Rheinschein!" Ich glaube ich weiß sehr genau, wer sich von uns beiden sich mal Gedanken über seine Einstellung machen sollte...
Trotzdem habe ich bisher nicht mit einem Wort versucht Dich von meiner Einstellung zu überzeugen...
Leben und Leben lassen!! Wenn DU keinen bock auf Spinfischen während der Zanderschonzeit hast- kein Problem!! Aber hört doch endlich mal auf, eure Einstellung als moralisches Urmeter zu betrachten und andere danach zu richten!!! Für sowas gibt's Gesetze in Deutschland...
Wenn die Dir nicht passen....- dann zieh doch nach RLP und freu dich über das Kunstköderverbot!

Es ist zum Beispiel aber auch so, daß dort die Bootsangelei erlaubt ist- kann man auch als bedenklich betrachten...
Ist aber auch einfach kein Grund zur Diskussion!! Datt is da so und fettisch...- und ich nutze es auch gerne!!

Ach ja, ich bin im übrigen derart Fangzahlenfixiert, daß ich Dir nicht mal sagen könnte wieviele Exemplare von welcher Art ich gefangen habe...- für mich geht es beim Angeln um weiß Gott was anderes als um den Vergleich gewisser männlicher Köperteile.
Aber neeee, stimmt ja nicht, Du weißt ja viiiiiiiel besser was ich bezwecke und wie ich ticke....#6


----------



## Aurikus (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Es ist auch immer wieder wunderbar einfach, einen Sympathisanten zu zitieren, nach Beifall zu haschen und sich dennoch auf die Fragestellung hin nicht zu äußern. 


Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier........


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Es ist auch immer wieder wunderbar einfach, einen Sympathisanten zu zitieren, nach Beifall zu haschen und sich dennoch auf die Fragestellung hin nicht zu äußern.
> 
> 
> Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier........





|bigeyes Ich bin schockiert , Aurikus.

R.S.

Also bevor das Thema jetzt zu "bierernst" wird , schlage ich vor, dass sich die Kontrahenten entspannen .

Wenn es unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt, ist es eben so.

Und meine Meinung ist, dass wir 

1. stärkere Kontrollen und

2. eine möglichst effektiv angelegte Frühjahrsschonzeit brauchen - inkl. aller zielführenden Beschränkungen.

Wenn Du oder Andere das anders sehen, ist das Euer gutes Recht - ich bitte aber darum, nie persönlich zu werden. #h

R.S.


----------



## siloaffe (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Hab dem te gerade mal ne Pn geschrieben und hoffe ihm damit zu helfen. 

Ich finde es einfach nur Wiederlicher wie hier leute ohne jegliches Hintergrundwissen oder evtl nur weil sie sich aus der Erinnerung heraus um nen monat vertan haben von irgendwelchen selbsternannten heiligen verurteilt und niedergemacht werden. 

Zieht euch den nagel aus dem kopf oder den stiel aus dem Arch und zerschießt nich dauernd komplette treads nur weil ihr bessere Menschen seid. 

Der jung ist gerade n monat im Forum und ihr drescht grundlos wie die Berserker auf ihn ein. Ganz großes kino, damit hat so manscher hier jeglichen respek meinerseits verloren!


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Nöö,

in die Richtung geht das gar nicht.#h

Also ich denke, dass - wenn man das eigene Handeln beim Angeln hinterfragt und verantworten kann, Viel richtig macht.

Gesunder Menschenverstand und die Betimmungen verstehen - und einer nachhaltig guten Angelei steht Nichts mehr im Wege !

Das wollen wir doch Alle !

Versöhnliche Grüße und Alaaaf |supergri

R.S.


----------



## Aurikus (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> |bigeyes Ich bin schockiert , Aurikus.
> 
> R.S.



Macht nix. Bin ich schon länger.......


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Und meine Meinung ist, dass wir
> 
> 1. stärkere Kontrollen und
> ...



Jo, Punkt 1 stimme ich dir Absolut zu!!! Also: Auf zum Lehrgang als Kontrolletti!!!

...und zu Punkt 2 kann ich dann nur, wie bereits geschehen, sagen: Dann aber bitte gleiches Recht für alle!!
Also hätte ich dann gerne ein Kunstköderverbot für die Schonzeit von:
-Zander
-Hecht
-Meerforelle
-Lachs
-Bachforelle

Barsch und Wels könnte man meiner Meinung nach außen vorlassen, da hier die Bestände nicht unter übermäßigem Druck stehen...

So! Und nun schaue man sich einfach mal die Schonzeiten von Lachs und Mefo an....- |bigeyes Ups, die sind ja ganzjährig geschont!!! Dann also ab in die Tonne mit meinem Tackle!!#d

Und jetzt komm mir keiner wieder mit die Zander und die armen Nester!!
Ist schon mal wem aufgefallen, daß wenn ich IRGENDEINEN Fisch entnehme, verangel oder sonst wie schädige, daß er nicht mal eine Möglichkeit hat, ein Nest anzulegen, welches geräubert wird?!?!
...oder ist der Zander doch einfach die heilige Kuh???? Ein Schelm wer böses denkt!!

P.S. Ich warte immer noch darauf zu erfahren was ich hier bezwecke...


----------



## thanatos (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Gummifischel schrieb:


> Hola Zammen....
> 
> Ich fall direkt mal mit der Tür ins Haus.. "Meine" Zander sind futsch.
> 
> ...



#d Ist eben die Strafe für eure unersättliche Habgier,du bist ja sicher nicht der einzige der sich die Kühltruhe vollhaut,;+


----------



## Gummifischel (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

@ Also ich glaubte hier wird was falsch verstanden. Ich entnehmen Vater Rhein ca. 5 Zander /Jahr.
Ich habe mir ein selbst auferlegt es Mindestmaß von 60 cm gemacht.
Das ist einfach die Traumgröße zum filitieren.|bigeyes|bigeyes
Die kleinen Flitzer werden noch im Wasser abgehakt.

Aber da ich aktuell eh nix fange hat sich das eh erledigt.#c;+


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Mutmaßungen,  Mutmaßungen, Mutmaßungen. ...

Und watt is, er entnimmt 5 Fische! Ja also wenn das jeder so machen würd, dann wär der Rhein sicher in ner Woche leergefischt! !!
Ichlachmichwech


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Ach ja, so werden neue User natürlich voll motiviert sich hier volle Möhre  einzubringen. ..


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Gummifischel schrieb:


> @ Also ich glaubte hier wird was falsch verstanden. Ich entnehmen Vater Rhein ca. 5 Zander /Jahr.
> Ich habe mir ein selbst auferlegt es Mindestmaß von 60 cm gemacht.
> Das ist einfach die Traumgröße zum filitieren.|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Die kleinen Flitzer werden noch im Wasser abgehakt.
> ...






Soso,

auch noch nen verkappter C+R´ ler |gr:|gr:|gr:

Alter, Deine Karten werden immer schwärzer |bigeyes



Übrigens: wenn Du Dich persönlich mißverstanden/angegriffen gefühlt hast, möchte ich mich auf diesem Wege  entschuldigen #h Es tut mir leid.

R.S.


----------



## Aurikus (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Soso,
> 
> auch noch nen verkappter C+R´ ler |gr:|gr:|gr:
> 
> ...



Und genau darauf habe ich gewartet. Immer wieder schießt du gegen eine nicht von dir gewünschte Partei. Meist bekommst du mit gewissen Kitzeleien noch die Kurve, aber jetzt bist du leider wieder mal ins Fettnäpfchen getreten. Immer wieder tritt bei dir, still und heimlich die c&r-Diskussion auf. 
Eine Bitte, lass es doch einfach mal bleiben. Sorge du doch auf deine Weiße für den Artenerhalt und lass anderen ihre Weise. 

Da dir auf mehrmaliger Anfrage vom Polarfuchs immer noch nichts Gescheites eingefallen ist, ist es auch langsam mehr als peinlich!!


Wie war das.........Kölle Alaaf


----------



## silviomopp (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Und genau darauf habe ich gewartet. Immer wieder schießt du gegen eine nicht von dir gewünschte Partei. Meist bekommst du mit gewissen Kitzeleien noch die Kurve, aber jetzt bist du leider wieder mal ins Fettnäpfchen getreten. Immer wieder tritt bei dir, still und heimlich die c&r-Diskussion auf.
> Eine Bitte, lass es doch einfach mal bleiben. Sorge du doch auf deine Weiße für den Artenerhalt und lass anderen ihre Weise.
> 
> Da dir auf mehrmaliger Anfrage vom Polarfuchs immer noch nichts Gescheites eingefallen ist, ist es auch langsam mehr als peinlich!!
> ...



Dem gibt es nix hinzuzufügen .! #6


----------



## Gummifischel (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

OHA Leute ..Kann es sein das einige Leute hier im Forum nur rumgeistern um zu stänkern.
Wenn Rheinspezi sich an gültige Gesetze hält und alles auf den Kopf haut... OK #d
Ich brauch keine 2500 Fische im Frezzer.
Tja ist halt so .. ich verliere 90% meiner Fische beim landen.:c:c|supergri
Sollte wahrscheinlich nicht den Widerhaken entfernen. |bigeyes


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



> Tja ist halt so .. ich verliere 90% meiner Fische beim landen.
> Sollte wahrscheinlich nicht den Widerhaken entfernen.



Vielleicht solltest du dein schwules C&R Rumgepose um 90% runterschrauben.
Ist ja nicht zu ertragen was für Leute sich in diesem Forum rumtreiben.

PS: falls das ein Admin liest, bitte ich um Löschung meines Accounts. Man hat eh schon viel zu viel Zeit hier im Forum verschwendet, die man besser am Wasser verbracht hätte.


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Aalter was ist denn hier los? Geht mal kalt duschen jungs tztztz


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Is ja abgefahren!!!
Erst wird er runtergeputzt weil er ja ein Raffzahn ist und jetzt weil er nicht alles mitnimmt!!!

Ey, das ist hier echt besser als Fernsehen....


----------



## Gummifischel (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

@Polarfuchs
Glaube wenn ich hier schreibe " Der Weltfriede wäre super" kommen immer noch 2-3 ausm Loch die sagen... Was fällt dir ein einen Weltfrieden herauf zu beschwören.
BITTE reduziert euch aufs Thema.
Mir fehlt noch nen bissel die toter Köderfisch Fraktion.:vik:​


----------



## BERND2000 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Warum nur können Angler so selten sachlich bleiben.#d
 Tauscht Euch doch zunächst einfach nur mal aus, ob die Zander wirklich weniger wurden.:m

 Das wäre dann eine Grundlage, über die man sich weiter nachdenklich austauschen könnte.

 Aber nur gestützt auf die eigene Vermutung, zu meinen das man die Wahrheit kennt...
 Da kennt man dann wohl auch schon Gründe und Schuldige.
 Nur ist es dann kein Austausch mehr, sondern ein gegenseitiges Beschuldigen.

 Bringt keinen weiter und macht nur schlechte Laune.
 Dabei können gerade unterschiedliche Meinungen und Positionen, Spaß machen, das Wissen erhöhen und verbinden.

 Sonst macht es halt wie viele stille Leser, die meinen das sie keinen Austausch brauchen weil alle außer Ihnen doof sind.
 Ok, es gibt auch viele die sich bei so einem grundlagenlosen Gemecker gar nicht erst melden.#t


----------



## siloaffe (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Wat is denn hier kaputt |bigeyes:q:q:q 

Ach jaaaaaaaa 11.11.|clown: #g:#2:

Da hat aber so mancher etwas zuviel "Humba Humba" gehabt gestern. Wenns nicht am Suff lag sollten Betreffende mal übern Jarers abbo beim Meisenarzt nachdenken|pftroest:


----------



## barschzanker (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Ich will mal ungewohnt konstruktiv sein:die geringeren fänge von zandern auf kukö(auf köfi wird wie ich hörte weiterhin ganz gut gefangen)haben wahrscheinlich mehrere ursachen (multikausalitäten oh schreck...) einmal wirds wasser klarer.ich meine gelesen zu haben.dass dies den zandern nicht so sehr bekommt.
des weiteren ist wenn ich das so beobachtet hab dies jahr dermaßen viel brut plus der eh schon zahlreich vorhandenen grundeln im wasser.denke da sind die zettis und andere räuber einfach sehr oft satt und haben nach kurzer hungerphase wieder einen angenehm träge machenden sättigungsgrad erreicht.vielleicht haben diensich durch das überangebot auch verstärkt aufs aufsammeln von eh schon ermatteten exemplaren verlegt und gehen daher weniger auf aktive köder aber weiterhin gut auf (in den meisten fällen) tote köderfische.
Der nachwuchs ist eindeutig da.dass sieht man an den (verstärkten) fängen von untermassigen zettis.
Was auf jeden fall auch einen einfluss hat.ist das verstärkte aufkommen der hechte grad im abschnitt bei köln im vergleich zu den letzten jahren. 
für mich persönlich bin ich allerdings in letzter zeit mehr zum schluss gekommen.dass es garnicht an den fischen liegt


----------



## Polarfuchs (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



barschzanker schrieb:


> Ich will mal ungewohnt konstruktiv sein:die geringeren fänge von zandern auf kukö(auf köfi wird wie ich hörte weiterhin ganz gut gefangen)haben wahrscheinlich mehrere ursachen (multikausalitäten oh schreck...) einmal wirds wasser klarer.ich meine gelesen zu haben.dass dies den zandern nicht so sehr bekommt.
> des weiteren ist wenn ich das so beobachtet hab dies jahr dermaßen viel brut plus der eh schon zahlreich vorhandenen grundeln im wasser.denke da sind die zettis und andere räuber einfach sehr oft satt und haben nach kurzer hungerphase wieder einen angenehm träge machenden sättigungsgrad erreicht.vielleicht haben diensich durch das überangebot auch verstärkt aufs aufsammeln von eh schon ermatteten exemplaren verlegt und gehen daher weniger auf aktive köder aber weiterhin gut auf (in den meisten fällen) tote köderfische.
> Der nachwuchs ist eindeutig da.dass sieht man an den (verstärkten) fängen von untermassigen zettis.
> Was auf jeden fall auch einen einfluss hat.ist das verstärkte aufkommen der hechte grad im abschnitt bei köln im vergleich zu den letzten jahren.
> für mich persönlich bin ich allerdings in letzter zeit mehr zum schluss gekommen.dass es garnicht an den fischen liegt




Dem ist im Prinzip kaum etwas hinzuzufügen...- außer:

Nööö- das liegt schon an den Grazien...#h


----------



## G.B.Wolf (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Und wenn mir dann mal soweit sind, daß wir nicht mehr Spinnen dürfen während irgendetwas Schonzeit hat was so aus versehen gehakt werden könnte, Hmmmmm, dann such ich mir am besten mal fix n neues Hobby#6



Dann hätte ich mir hier schon ein neues Hobby suchen müssen. In unseren Verbandsgewässern ist in der Zander- und Hechtschonzeit nämlich das Raubfischangeln an sich gesperrt, und in meinen Vereinsgewässern müsstest du schon nen äußerst entspannten Kontroletti treffen, der dir keine verbrät, wenn du in Hecht- und Zandergewässern während der Schonzeit spinnfischst, und sei es nur (und auch wirklich nur) auf Barsch.
Das soll jetzt kein Angriff sein, überhaupt nicht, nur mal so ein Denkanstoß, dass deine Horrorvision für andere seit Jahren zum Alltag gehört. Und ich beklag mich auch nicht, kann ich doch jedes Jahr acht (Verband) bzw. neuneinhalb (Verein) Monate spinnfischen, nur halt nicht rund ums Jahr.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Aurikus schrieb:


> *Und genau darauf habe ich gewartet. Immer wieder schießt du gegen eine nicht von dir gewünschte Partei.*
> 
> 
> Aurikus, mal was von Sarkasmus gehört?
> ...



Aurikus, werde nicht persönlich - das kann ich gar nicht leiden.
Wenn es ums thema geht, dann gut.

Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum ich von persönlichen Diffamierungen Nichts halte - aber in Bezug auf das thema bleibt es ganz klar bei meinen Ansichten :

Wer geschonte Zander fängt, macht Viel falsch - ganz einfache Geschichte.


Gruß und trotzdem Petri !

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



			
				Sneep;4238068[B schrieb:
			
		

> ]Hallo,
> 
> *auch wenn das hier einigen gegen den Strich  geht.
> 
> ...



Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema :

dieses Posting, was im Redeschwall leider unterzugehen drohte, *ist für mich das Beste des gesamten threads.*

Und ich denke und vermute mal, das Sneep in Punkto Kompetenz nunmal vor den anderen liegt - mich nat. eingeschlossen!

Es gibt Fakten, die kann man nicht schönreden !

R.S.


----------



## Aurikus (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Mein lieber R.S.,

in welcher Hinsicht bin ich aggressiv geworden. Ich habe es schlicht und einfach "ohne Sahne und Kirche" dargestellt. Fertig!

Bleib du bei deiner Meinung, daß ist mir sowas von latte. 
Darum ging es von meiner Seite aus nicht. Worum es mir ging habe ich deutlich gemacht. 
Deswegen brauch ich auf dein anderes Geschreibsel gar nicht weiter eingehen.

In diesem Sinne.......


----------



## barschzanker (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Ich glaub nicht,dass die ausbleibenden spinnzander daran liegen.dass in überbordendem maße auf laichzander gefischt wird. Dann würden erstens die köfi spezis auch nix mehr fangen und wie bereits erwähnt ist die halbstarke fraktion auch in gesundem maße vertreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Sodele, scheinbar gehts in dem Kindergarten wirklich nicht ohne Mod/Admin....

Melde mich hiermit also anwesend und gewillt, bei zukünftigen persönlichen Anmachen, Verstössen gegen Nettiquette etc. AB HIER SOFORT Punkte zu verteilen - es liegt an euch, euch auf einen entsprechenden Schreibstil zurück zu besinnen.

Und dazu:


Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> PS: falls das ein Admin liest, bitte ich um Löschung meines Accounts. Man hat eh schon viel zu viel Zeit hier im Forum verschwendet, die man besser am Wasser verbracht hätte.


Wie immer :
Mail mit dem Wunsch zur Löschung der persönlichen Daten an: 
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de

Zum verifizieren Nickname und bei uns verwendete Mailadresse angeben.


----------



## Chris1711 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Also kann mich nicht beklagen über die zanderfänge.
Die letzten 4 Touren hab ich insgesamt 12 Zander gefangen in 1-5 Stunden angeln. Man muss nur viel probieren mit Methoden sowie verschiedenen Strukturen, dann klappt das.

Die beste Zeit kommt jetzt doch erst mit dem Hochwasser #6


----------



## Gummifischel (13. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

@ chris 
Was muss ich mir unter Strukturen Vorstellen ?

Ps Heute hats seit langen auch mal wieder gerappelt 62 und 67cm und ein aussteiger.#6


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Mit Strukturen wird er wohl Buhnen, Hafeneinfahrten etc, meinen....


----------



## thanatos (13. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Solangsam glaube ich,ich bin nicht mehr Zeitgemäß,ich gehe seit 61 Jahren angeln um Fische zu fangen,zu töten und irgendwie zu essen.
 Gezählt werden bei mir nur die,die diesen Weg gehen.Alles andere was wieder schwimmt ist nicht gefangen,und auch schnell vergessen.Ohne lange rechnen zu müssen waren das in diesem Jahr 8 Hechte,1 Zander,
 ein Karpfen und ca 30 Barsche zwischen 25 und 46 cm und eine Meerforelle.Haben alle Klasse geschmeckt.
 Sollte ich mir vielleicht doch nen Photoapparat zu legen ,jeden Fisch knipsen ,wiegen ,messen und meine Mitmenschen damit nerven was ich doch für ein super Angler bin?
 Wer es brauch soll es doch machen ,sich aber nicht wundern das er damit nicht überall gut ankommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Für die leidige und unnötige C+R-Diskussion gibts einen eigenen Thread, wer damit hier anfängt, statt den anderen nutzen, kriegt Punkte.

Schon mehrfach drauf hingewiesen.....


----------



## siloaffe (13. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

Thomas, mach den Schrott doch zu. 
Der Te hat hilfe bekommen und die zusammenhänge verstanden.  
Hier kommt eh nix gescheites mehr bei rum!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*

ne, warum eine Diskussion zumachen?
Damit sich einer freuen kann, das geschafft zu haben, uns zum schliessen zu bringen??

Dafür gibts eben Punkte bis zur Sperrung,  wenn sich Leute nicht benehmen können...


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. November 2014)

*AW: Rheinzander futsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele, scheinbar gehts in dem Kindergarten wirklich nicht ohne Mod/Admin....
> 
> *Melde mich hiermit also anwesend und gewillt, bei zukünftigen persönlichen Anmachen, Verstössen gegen Nettiquette etc. AB HIER SOFORT Punkte zu verteilen - es liegt an euch, euch auf einen entsprechenden Schreibstil zurück zu besinnen.
> *





Danke.

@aurikus : bei Klärungsbedarf gerne pm. 

R.S.


----------

